# need advice on 4x8 train yard



## phreakboy (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a current layout that I have been working on that is a 12x8 horseshoe. Now what I would like to have is a removal-able bridge coming off the left side of my layout and shooting over onto the right side of 4x8 layout and coming into a yard layout with a turntable. I am looking for advice on this layout and some thoughts on how to design my rail yard.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Do you have any images available to look at? I might be able to give you some ideas if I could see what the layout looks like.

-J.


----------



## phreakboy (Dec 9, 2011)

The first pic is basically my current layout/work in progress. The second picture shows the second platform that Im hoping to use for my train yard.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

phreakboy said:


> The first pic is basically my current layout/work in progress. The second picture shows the second platform that Im hoping to use for my train yard.


Your current layout is pretty big...and an interesting layout. I am guessing that your trains will be moving in a clockwise direction? 

With the addition of the 4 X 8, will the ENTIRE 4 X 8 be one huge yard? If so; that will be a BIG yard....

Just curious. There may be some designs on the Atlas website. 

Maybe try a Google search using the terms HO scale rail yard design/layout and see if anything comes back- or if you are trying to model after a real yard see if you can find pictures of a real yard you want to model after.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

This is just me, but I would put the yard toward the top of the layout, between the two through tracks. You could have a yard 12 feet long!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Here are some of what I did wrong that I made my first attempt at a yard fail. Avoiding these may help you allot. Others are things I got right.
1. From the operators chair check you viability to all important areas on the tracks. I had a grain elevator blocking the view of the end of several sidings causing me to never know were the track ended or the train started.
2. Able to view all switches from operators table. I had derailments due to a train in a switch etc. that I could not see.
3. Do not over fill the yard. Have space for an incoming train that will fit the train incoming. 
4. Do not block the main when switching trains. Just kills the ability to run one train while getting a second ready.
5. Have a switch that allows the yard to be operated using its own transformer or using the main transformer. Great improvement that allowed me to run a train into the yard without the need to swap controllers (my layout is DC).
6. Run the yard for a while before making permanent modifications. You may not like a placement that looks great on paper but fails in reality.
7. Make switches easy to access if maintenance is needed.
8. Make all areas of the yard able to be reached.
9. Make the sidings longer than needed by a minimum of one car length.
10. If using an Atlas turntable you will be limited to engines that are 9 inches from front to rear axle. This will eliminate most steam engines.
11. Round houses look great but take allot of space.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Personally, I would put the yard on the left side of the layout. For some reason, it makes sense to have the yard near an edge of the layout for easy accessibility.

-J.


----------



## phreakboy (Dec 9, 2011)

my initial plans were to do it on the left side, but then after looking at it, it just seemed that it was gonna be too small which is what made me think about doing a module, I didnt consider the top in between the double tracks, but im still not sure if I will like that setup. Also to answer the other question yes the track is going in a clockwise direction.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

What about at the top of the layout? Seems to be plenty of room, and you can easily make a siding off that long mainline you have there.

-J.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

The 4x8 will make a great yard. You can even add some spurs for industry to the side of it. I added a pair of grain elevators to the far side of my yard. This set up allows the elevator's spurs to be used for switching or the industry they are along. Kind of a double purpose thing.


----------



## phreakboy (Dec 9, 2011)

So after a little more thought I decided to see if I could come up with something a little different and keep it all on the same table. This is the new setup that I have come up with so I am now looking for opinions on it and suggestions.










The one line that has a tunnel on each end I was thinking about trying to have it drop down below the table and run a hidden track back over to the other side that way it is still a continuous line that I can run a passenger train on without having too tight of turns. Also I do think I will add a switch to be able to bring that train out onto the main line.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks good! The fact that you have a line under the table via the tunnel is an awesome idea. From the pic, it seems as if you'll have a yard with enough space to spare. Can't wait to start seeing pics of the build!

-J.


----------

